# Goats eating Wood shavings..



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

So, I just put some wood shavings down in my "goat palace" as bedding with straw on top of it (mostly for warmth). I've always used plain straw in the past (but I wanted to try something more absorbent). Anyway, the goats love to eat the woodshavings! Is this ok? I would think it would be all right, but I just wanted to make sure they won't get sick from it.. Thanks!


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

I would'nt see any harm in it as long as it wasnt treated with anything.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Ours eat the shavings once in a while when I first dump a pile in the barn. Once I spread it around they loose interested in it. I don't see the problem unless they are actually eating large quantities of it.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks you two! You definitely eased my mind I don't see them "chowing down" on the wood shavings much at all now..


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

Maggie said:


> Ours eat the shavings once in a while when I first dump a pile in the barn. Once I spread it around they loose interested in it. I don't see the problem unless they are actually eating large quantities of it.


 What about redwood shavings I heard that was good for absorbing the smell of any urine is this bad


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Do you mean like cedar? We don't have any of that in our shavings, and honestly I am not sure if it is bad to eat.


----------

